# Any teens?



## ServantofGod (Apr 14, 2006)

I am hoping that there are likeminded young adults on this board(17-24) and I'm wondering if there are any likeminded girls also. That would be a miracle. The only girls I know are the gossipy, boy-crazy, kind who have no interest in spiritual things. If you fit into any of the catagories above, please let me know.


----------



## Cacklewack (Apr 14, 2006)

Ian,

I may not be a girl, but I am possibly like-minded! I'm 23 (It's actually my birthday today), I enjoy long walks on the beach... 

From what I've seen, I think there's a healthy number of younger men and women on this board who have great interest in the things of God. 

If you use AIM, feel free to torment me on my screename: *GoalFrog*

Cheers!
Matt


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Apr 14, 2006)

I am 18 year old male who is possibly like minded too! I know it seems like a lot of youth just don't care about spiritual things 

I have seen the Spirit work in a lot of my friends though and many of them are growing! But it does seem to be a minority position...


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL. I thought that since I'd turned 20 I could finally stop being called a teen . . . guess not! 
I'm pretty sure Susie is in that age range . . . also Nate (Bladestunner) and Chris (MeDiedBlue).


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puddleglum_
> LOL. I thought that since I'd turned 20 I could finally stop being called a teen . . . guess not!
> I'm pretty sure Susie is in that age range . . . also Nate (Bladestunner) and Chris (MeDiedBlue).




O.k. So maybe I titled the thread wrong. No offense meant.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 14, 2006)

There is also Evie who is college age and Ryan (whom I believe is taking a break...but apparently not from blogging!)


----------



## turmeric (Apr 14, 2006)

Cacklewack, happy birthday! Shall I make you a chocolate-cayenne pepper cake?


----------



## Cacklewack (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Cacklewack, happy birthday! Shall I make you a chocolate-cayenne pepper cake?



Aiee! Not again! 

See you Sunday, Meg!

Matt


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 15, 2006)

23


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 15, 2006)

Laura is college aged as well right? She seems very sound in her theology too.


----------



## thegracefullady (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm 17, and it's great to see some other teens on here as well. 

I just joined, but I've regularly read stuff on here for about 6 months I guess. I decided I'd been a lurker long enough 

And a late Happy Birthday Matt!

Meghan


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm 20 and again plus 3. I have been seriously regenerate and doctinally sound since I was 18.


----------



## Cacklewack (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thegracefullady_
> And a late Happy Birthday Matt!
> 
> Meghan



Thank you, ma'am!

Matt


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> I am hoping that there are likeminded young adults on this board(17-24) and I'm wondering if there are any likeminded girls also. That would be a miracle. The only girls I know are the gossipy, boy-crazy, kind who have no interest in spiritual things. If you fit into any of the catagories above, please let me know.



Right here, hun  I know how you feel when it comes to seeking relationships with young Christians, they're few and far between. I have like one person I can call a friend, she goes to my church. Even though she's three years younger it doesn't really matter, it's fine to be goofy every now and then  I've been frustrated lately as well, there have been several backstabbing/gossiping girls (and boys) making life hard so that I can't talk to the majority of the people I would hang around on campus anymore - but God has a plan, I'm sure. Even though I can't see it, He always has one. *sigh*

Hey I have AIM too! Let's all exchange our screen names. Mine is clanmscott, but you have to tell me yours because we have a block.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> 
> . Even though she's three years younger it doesn't really matter, it's fine to be goofy every now and then



Oh, don't get me wrong Susan, I don't think it's wrong for girls to be goofy, I'm talking about the flirty, drool over guys girls.(Funny, none of them ever flirt with me...:bigsmile: ) Not to many of your kind left I'm afraid.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 16, 2006)

Ah I wasn't saying that, I'm just saying that we get a little goofy at times. Guys don't really flirt too much with me either - if they do, it usually doesn't last long  But seriously, don't you ever wonder if there could possibly be a man out there to put up with stubborn folk like us?


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Ah I wasn't saying that, I'm just saying that we get a little goofy at times. Guys don't really flirt too much with me either - if they do, it usually doesn't last long  But seriously, don't you ever wonder if there could possibly be a man out there to put up with stubborn folk like us?



Good point! You girls are kinda weird, maybe even "too spiritual" for us guys!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 16, 2006)

0.0 Forgive me, I thought you were a woman!   Anyway, I often wonder if God can have a man to put up with me :bigsmile: It's hard to rely on Him, but I've gotten to the point where it's kinda humorous. My father and I often joke around, like if there's an arminian guy showing interest, my dad would say something like, "you would walk all over that guy! His life would be very miserable."  It's the truth, I'm very stubborn and blunt.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

> 0.0 Forgive me, I thought you were a woman!




 Wow!  

That's a first! And I even have a full grown beard! Oh man, I'll never recover from this!

ROFLHO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Somebody help me! Oh man this hurts my insides! ROFL!


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh, I get it! My avatar. Yeah, I am kind of pretty aren't I?


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

"Ian" isn't a girls name! I can't wait to tell my mom this...ROFL!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 16, 2006)

A full beard at age 18?  I want to see what you look like now.

And hey, you never know when it comes to names. I knew a girl named Stevie.  Sorry again!!


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, I have been shaving since I was 11. Horrible huh? So 4 weeks ago I decide to stop shaving. 4 weeks later, wala! Beard! If you wanna know what I look like, just think mountain man, without long hair.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> Yeah, I have been shaving since I was 11. Horrible huh? So 4 weeks ago I decide to stop shaving. 4 weeks later, voila! Beard! If you wanna know what I look like, just think mountain man, without long hair.



Wow, are you Italian? :bigsmile: How long is your beard, like, down to your chest? Because THAT is mountain man. And if you can do that in 4 weeks, that's just scary.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

No. I'm about every european nationality out there.(Yes, even part french!)

I meant full beard as in covers my face. From top of cheeks, to bottom of neck. Maybe I should have used the hippie example...

Needless to say everybody tells me to shave. But I don't have a girlfriend, nor any prospects, and I never will, so I will keep the beard, thank you very much!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> I meant full beard as in covers my face. From top of cheeks, to bottom of neck. Maybe I should have used the hippie example...



Lol don't make fun of the hippies, my parents were 



> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> Needless to say everybody tells me to shave. But I don't have a girlfriend, nor any prospects, and I never will, so I will keep the beard, thank you very much!



Yeah girls are nothing but trouble, so keep the beard by all means :bigsmile:

Could you be more specific on the "Never will have any prospects" part? Have you decided to be celibate or am I missing something?


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, I am extremely picky. The girl I marry will have to never had been kissed nor dated anyone, nor have pictures of guys all over her wall(like my sister). I'm a very jealous man ya know! 

O.k. So there is this one girl. She's 19, and goes to my sister's church. She is so neat. While everybody is acting like a bunch of crazy people, she just sits there, sweet and feminine(That's my type)! Plus, she fits in the rules I have set above! But, she doesn't really notice me at all. Oh cruel humanity!!!!!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 16, 2006)

Aww, she sounds like a nice girl. Ummm... Lose the beard


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

She is a nice girl! The problem is, I'm just my sister's "little brother". She acts really mature, and I'm a kinda annoying, never shutting-up, jokster. She did tell my sister she thought I was a sweet guy!:bigsmile: I sat in utopia for hours! 

Oh, boy this is bad when I share this stuff with a stranger and a girl! What time is it anyway?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> She is a nice girl! The problem is, I'm just my sister's "little brother". She acts really mature, and I'm a kinda annoying, never shutting-up, jokster. She did tell my sister she thought I was a sweet guy!:bigsmile: I sat in utopia for hours!
> 
> Oh, boy this is bad when I share this stuff with a stranger and a girl! What time is it anyway?



LOL you sat in utopia for hours. You're funny.

Well, I'm a quiet shy girl at first, and usually am still pretty quiet but I'll tell you now, it's the quiet ones you have to watch out for. They say opposites attract, and I'll leave it at: Wait for God's perfect timing 

Haha, 2030 over here and I think you're over here on the left coast so yeah 2030 for you too.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)

Nope! East coast! 2336!


Please, as a girl, tell me there is some hope I can hold onto!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, I don't know her so I can't say. But in my case, being the shy one that most overlook, I can say that I do appreciate a friendly guy with a good sense of humor, even if it's goofy.  God probably has someone out there for you, just be patient and He'll reveal her to you in His own perfect timing. It's just the being patient part that's hard!


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL, you two . . . I just read this thread after being away for a day or two. Ian - why don't you cut off the beard and maybe try, um, talking to her? If she's a sweet, feminine, non-flirting girl she probably isn't going to initiate anything . . . just a thought.


----------



## Cacklewack (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puddleglum_
> LOL, you two . . . I just read this thread after being away for a day or two. Ian - why don't you cut off the beard and maybe try, um, talking to her? If she's a sweet, feminine, non-flirting girl she probably isn't going to initiate anything . . . just a thought.



I agree with Jessica...except for the beard part. Don't ever let a girl convince you to cut the beard! 

Matt


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 17, 2006)

ROTFL! I'm learning so much more about you, Ian 

Susie, Ian is TALL, and DARK...

And there is a college girl on the PB that does like beards...

Ian, I wouldn't give up hope...


BTW, Ian...don't give up your standards, I've known many courtships like that and have heard wonderful stories from pastors about first kisses at the altar.

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey, Ian...check out hubby's blog...there's alot to be learned from the likes of Red Green.

http://www.xanga.com/sojournor

(can't wait for him to get home and see it...teehee...)


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> She is a nice girl! The problem is, I'm just my sister's "little brother".



My best friend married my "little" (he's taller by a whole foot!) brother in January - it's not impossible!

And I agree with the others. If she already meets your super-high standards, she probably isn't the type of girl who would initiate anything...


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 18, 2006)

Oops, double post

[Edited on 4-18-2006 by ServantofGod]


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow! You guys are cool. Everybody tells me I'm to young to think of marriage, and my mother is telling me to give up hope, "she's not your's" she likes to say. Mothers are sooo encouraging sometimes! Mrs. Wamble, this is but scratching the surface of me. And I wouldn't consider myself dark, just having a manly tan... Plus, tall(5'10") and dark(merely a well earned tan), doesn't make for handsome. She is too good for me anyway...I hope she marries a man who is worthy of her. 

Oh, about this initiating thing, I'm not really one to say to an older girl who hardly knows I exist, "I want to marry you!" I think she would kill me. 

"Noone knows what its like, to be in love! Behind brown eyes." Pink Floyd impersonater.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 18, 2006)

Did I say handsome?! I just said Tall and Dark... You're too young to be handsome...that's something you grow into.... 

Seriously, I think you should post your picture, Ian...that avatar really throws ppl.

[Edited on 4-19-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 18, 2006)

Here ya go, Ian!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh come now, I bet you are indeed a handsome one. And keep in mind, that most women don't find a guy attractive until they get to know him. In my case, I usually don't really find a guy outwardly attractive until I get to know him. If he has great character, I think he's a great looking guy. Make sense? The whole age difference isn't a big deal either. Just be sure that it's in accordance with God's will/time. But here's my question: How do you know when it's "the time?" I mean, do you just KNOW? That's what I've heard, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> my mother is telling me to give up hope, "she's not your's" she likes to say. Mothers are sooo encouraging sometimes!



Mothers just want the best for their own...and when the time is right. Anyhow, post a picture, I can't comment on your looks because I'm too old.


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 18, 2006)

Sheesh, Ian! Susan has a really good point . . . whether or not a girl thinks you're attractive tends to have a lot to do with how you treat her. That said, some girls DO think tall & dark is handsome. So don't write yourself off on account of that. 
And about the whole initiating thing - I'm not saying to go up to her next time you see her and say "I want to marry you".  That would freak out most girls. But, get to know her. And let her get to know you. And then later you can tell her that.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Anyhow, post a picture, I can't comment on your looks because I'm too old.



Yep, definitely post a picture. 2-1 you're losing so far


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Just be sure that it's in accordance with God's will/time. But here's my question: How do you know when it's "the time?" I mean, do you just KNOW? That's what I've heard, but I'm not so sure.





Good question . . .


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puddleglum_
> 
> 
> Good question . . .



Oh good, I'm not the only one that wonders the same thing! I don't feel dumb now


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2006)

Girls are goin crazy over you Ian


----------



## Cacklewack (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Girls are goin crazy over you Ian





Matt


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm going to be 23 in about 3 hours.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2006)

i'll still be 23 in three hours


----------



## tellville (Apr 19, 2006)

Except I won't be wondering if the girl I like likes me cuz I'm marrying her in a month


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2006)

I cant ditto that


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Girls are goin crazy over you Ian



Woohoo another guy to pick on! 

Just kidding. How have you been, Nathan?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I'm going to be 23 in about 3 hours.



Yay, congrats! Doing anything fun?



> _Originally posted by Tellville_
> Except I won't be wondering if the girl I like likes me cuz I'm marrying her in a month



Congratulations to you both as well! How long have you known each other and how did you meet?


----------



## thegracefullady (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I'm going to be 23 in about 3 hours.



Happy Birthday, Gabriel!!



> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_ Congratulations to you both as well! How long have you known each other and how did you meet?


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 20, 2006)

I read through this thread earlier while attempting to keep my mind off of other things, and wanted to comment on this:

"the girl I marry will have to never had been kissed nor dated anyone...."

I simply wanted to say that it is a good thing God does not have such standards for His bride, or we would none of us be part of it. Also, someone in Scripture was able to forgive and forget, as Rahab was married, and became part of the lineage of David and of Christ.

I agree with LadyFlynt that high standards ought not to be compromised. But they ought not be a cloak either (I can't accept someone with past sins is more of a presently sinful idea).

I honestly do not mean this to be rude, only - I am glad my husband didn't have such ideas. We are all sinners. And by the grace of God, we repent. And by the grace of God, we forgive and move on.


----------



## tellville (Apr 20, 2006)

> Congratulations to you both as well! How long have you known each other and how did you meet?



We've known each other for about 3 years. We started technically started dating 2 and a half years ago. We had major chrushes on each other about 3-4 days after we met 

We met because I got this idea to have a mission trip to Salt Lake City to evangelize Mormons (I'm really big in reaching the Mormon people). So, I talked to my friend Dave to just start a mission trip and he agreed. Well, I put advertisements out for it at my university and we got a whole team, Charlotte being one of them! So, the first mission trip I ever went on was started, ran, and organized by me! God worked wonders for me in that trip. I listened to God's call and he made a mission trip practically problem free, got me my future wife, and I made the deans list that year! Quite cool.



> I read through this thread earlier while attempting to keep my mind off of other things, and wanted to comment on this:
> 
> "the girl I marry will have to never had been kissed nor dated anyone...."
> 
> ...





If my fiance had this attitude then she wouldn't never have become my fiance! I was Mr. Impureo before I met her. But since we have been together we have never kissed. Our first kiss will be the day before the wedding (she doesn't want her first kiss to be in front of her parents .)


----------



## thegracefullady (Apr 20, 2006)

Matt, 
Thanks for sharing your story, I enjoyed reading it. 

I think that's great that y'all are saving y'all's first kiss until so close to the wedding, so few people do that and I'm sure it's hard to do. 

Anyway, congratulations!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 21, 2006)

A Mere Housewife,
Good advice!!

Gabriel,
Happy B-Day!!!

Susan,
Just working and school and family. You?

Blade


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> A Mere Housewife,
> Good advice!!







> Susan,
> Just working and school and family. You?
> 
> Blade



Pretty much school, church, music, family, but not necessarily in that order.  Been trying to stay off my feet, but I hate seeing my mom doing stuff that I would normally do. She's at work right now so I think I'll go try to clean the house  I CAN DO THIS!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 21, 2006)

Good Girl!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 21, 2006)

Well... I dusted 

Do I get a cookie?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 21, 2006)

ask your mom


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry guys/girls, no picture. Boy, it's been a long time since I've posted...
Lots to cover here... K, so being good looking does not count where I come from. Here in Southeastern PA, you have to have long hair, a cool car, play in a band, be able to scream and sing songs, pretty much be a cool, wild guy, just for a christian girl to look your way. Character doesn't count. As soon as these Christian girls make out with these guys, they break up with them and then come to the Christian guys. That is why I am in a state of completely not liking females, uh, no offense intended. It's just that christian guys always get the leftovers. Whatever is left of that girl after she gets enough sense in her to leave the wild guy, we get. That is why I will not marry a girl who has kissed anyone, or dated anyone. I won't be second in line. I want to be the first for her, just like God made me wait for her. Arrogant? Maybe.

O.k. done venting...

If I'm too open with my feelings, please don't hesitate to tell me to shut up...


Hmmmm...so...where were we?


----------



## Cacklewack (Apr 28, 2006)

Ian, 

You seem most bitter towards what must be past experiences with certain women, or observations you have made within the friend circles you've been part of, but I can't help to think that you're generalizing just a tad bit! While many women, even supposed Christian women, tend to get caught up in such promiscuity as you have described, I am confident that there are still plently of meek, loving, Christ-like women out there. I know a good number in my area - You just need to keep looking! The Almighty will give you a wonderful woman if He so desires, and you can hope and imagine what she'll be like, but I think both of us, as young men, will be quite suprised who we end up with. Patience, captain! Patience! 

Matt


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> Sorry guys/girls, no picture. Boy, it's been a long time since I've posted...
> Lots to cover here... K, so being good looking does not count where I come from. Here in Southeastern PA, you have to have long hair, a cool car, play in a band, be able to scream and sing songs, pretty much be a cool, wild guy, just for a christian girl to look your way. Character doesn't count. As soon as these Christian girls make out with these guys, they break up with them and then come to the Christian guys. That is why I am in a state of completely not liking females, uh, no offense intended. It's just that christian guys always get the leftovers. Whatever is left of that girl after she gets enough sense in her to leave the wild guy, we get. That is why I will not marry a girl who has kissed anyone, or dated anyone. I won't be second in line. I want to be the first for her, just like God made me wait for her. Arrogant? Maybe.
> 
> ...






I would question if these are christian girls to begin with, their actions don't reflect how God fearing women act. Stay away from these types don't get unequally yoked, by thier fruit you will know them, their actions give themselves away. Or it looks like their desires of their hearts is more so for the "wild guy" I am guessing the "wild guy" is the "worldly guy". And Godly Character takes a second place with them. Stear clear of them they sound like trouble.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 28, 2006)

Why does life have to be so difficult?


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 29, 2006)

Ian,
Life sure can be confusing! I wonder if it'll be any easier when we're older . . . I probably don't want to know the answer to that!
I'm sorry you've had some not-so-brilliant experiences. 
One comment . . . we're all sinners. You. Me. Every single Christian girl out there. And I'm sure we've all done _something_ that will have some sort of negative impact to any marriage relationship that we end up in later. We all need grace. So please don't be too quick to say that you'll never marry a girl who's dated (or more) anyone else. We sin - and by God's grace, get up. (And what if the break-up with the previous bf was due to him being a total jerk?) 
Though I do see a good deal of wisdom in watching a person's actions to get an idea of their character - so jumping into a relationship with a girl who's just broke up with a "wild guy" bf the previous week might not be the greatest idea in the world! 
I sense a lot of frustration about God "making" you wait and you want her to have been through the same thing . . . maybe God's being kind to you in making you wait?
I don't mean to preach at you - please forgive me if that's what I've ended up doing. I've got enough of my own relationship issues to deserve more than one sermon . . .


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 29, 2006)

I just hope that she too is having to wait, for both of our sakes...


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 29, 2006)

It kills me inside to think of the girl I'm going to marry, being intimate with some other guy.


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah, I get what you're saying . . . that definately would be a challenge to deal with!

But - if God calls you to it, He could help both of you to work through it (have you read "Boy meets Girl" by Joshua Harris? It's a good read). And having dated someone previously doesn't necessarily mean that they've been, um, physical with each other . . . I've got a friend who is in her later twenties, is still single though she has dated before - but the break-up was not her doing, and she hasn't even kissed any guys. So you never know. 

But it can be so hard to just not know how anything is going to work out!


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 29, 2006)

But there is still the girl I mentioned earlier. But she's too good for me.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 29, 2006)

You know something...hubby STILL says he doesn't know why I married him...and I STILL say I don't know why he put up with what he did till we married (ie my family, my childishness...he met me when I was 15)


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 29, 2006)

When you get married to a Christian girl I'm sure you'll be doing so because you love her, and she loves you. If she is a godly woman she will be repentant over past sins (if she has been involved with another man) and since SHE married YOU because SHE loves YOU, then why be worried? If God has picked her for you, then do not question His decision and start practicing forgiveness and realize that you also are not perfect. We have all sinned in this area (lust of the mind/eyes, etc.) and NONE are perfect.

I could say a lot more, but I have to get off the computer. Take care!

Oh and Mrs. Colleen, Mr. Kemmerer mentioned something about not having internet access for a long time and we would both like to stay in contact, so is there a way that you could possibly print little notes for me and give them to him? I'm not sure if I'm willing to give my home address so we can talk via snail mail.

Adios!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 29, 2006)

Absolutely, Susan...I would be happy to do that.  Just let me know that your parents are okay with it.

[Edited on 4-29-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 29, 2006)

Susan, what about the whole being one flesh with someone? If I marry a girl who is not a virgin, I'm only getting part of her soul, part of her heart, because she is still one flesh with another man. Some people could live with that, I couldn't, and right now that is my biggest fear...


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 30, 2006)

That's the whole point - if she's repented of her sins, then she regrets them and has put them behind her. It's only you and her now. Perhaps you should seek to be able to forgive. Indeed we do leave bits and pieces of our purity. Notice I said we. 

Does that make sense? It makes so much sense to me but it's so hard to explain, gosh. 

Hey don't you have AIM?


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, I'm using my sister's if you want to chat. I'll u2u the adress.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 30, 2006)

okee dokee!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Ian

I live and grew up in eastern Pennsylvania. I saw a lot of what you're talking about and can relate. Just keep praying and trusting God. I used to say all the time that I would never get married because there were NO girls who would ever meet my standards. Well, I got married at 19 and have been happily married to that girl for 17 years now.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow that's young to be married! And it's great to hear as well, because I often wonder if God can possibly have a man to put up with me


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 7, 2006)

I turn 19 in two weeks.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 7, 2006)

Groovy, what day? Early congrats to ya's.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 8, 2006)

May 19th. Thanks.


----------

